# West End Toronto / Etobicoke live music?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys. Question for the Toronto people. Are there any bars/restaurants in Etobicoke that have good, regular live music? Usually when I want to see something, I have to go downtown, to Queen or College St., etc. I know the West End is a little, um, boring, but it would be great to find a pub, restaurant, or bar, that has a house band, or even an open mic night, within walking or a short drive distance.

I'm around Bloor & Royal York. Maybe there's something on Bloor West? Or on the Queensway? I'd like to see more live music, and I feel like I'm living in a bit of a dead zone in that respect.

--- D


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

There's a new pub at Bloor and Jane called My Place. It's run by the chef from the ACC. They have live music different nights from jazz to funk to rock... Tuesday's Open Mic night. I haven't been myself, though.

http://www.myplacepub.ca/events


Also, Kaos Music on Bloor, west of Royal York, has jam nights every 2 months or so at the Crooked Cue. The next one is coming up later this month.
http://www.kaosmusiccentre.com/KAOS_Jam.html


----------

